# 7 little sausages



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sizling in the box  now 4 days old  *


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute Lyn....xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love em!xx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww very cute


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

:001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

So cute :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww i would sit and watch them all day, watching for their colours to come through, how gorgeous,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awww i would sit and watch them all day, watching for their colours to come through, how gorgeous,


*hello Lorraine how ya been iv been keeping your farm tidy  *


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

What little beauties.
Your gonna have your hands full in a few weeks.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*mummy is such a good mummy    *


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

gorgeous little babies, nice to see what they look like as babies,as I came upon my Raggie quite accidentley.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Little sausages lol aww they are so cute :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *hello Lorraine how ya been iv been keeping your farm tidy  *


hee hee hee, i just went on there and all me sunflowers were dead,lol, i keeps forgetting to go on there,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww bless, so cute. Did I see you say somewhere you are hoping for some tabbies ? I may have dreamt that!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

oh they are so cute bless


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> Aww bless, so cute. Did I see you say somewhere you are hoping for some tabbies ? I may have dreamt that!


*Yes I did  last time she had seal Bi, seal and blue Colour points, and Lilac Bi Tabbies  *


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Lyn, they look gorgeous, good luck with all of them too, best wishes...........Chris


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Adorable, simply adorable...
I would love a raggy =( xxx


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwwwwww so so cute!!!!! I love kittens! They are just gorgeousness! lol! xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Yes I did  last time she had seal Bi, seal and blue Colour points, and Lilac Bi Tabbies  *


OOOOOOO Liliac tabbies! :001_wub:


----------

